# New hope



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I spoke to Nemo's breeder earlier she was devarstated about what happened to my little boy but said she knew how much I loved him and how happy he was, She said she was breeding Nemo's mum and dad again in a few months and if I wanted I could have pick of the litter so I would have a full brother or sister to Nemo. I know it wont be my little boy but part of him would still be inside this other puppy. I'm still thinking about what to say to her. The pup wouldn't be available for about 6 months so I would be able to grieve for my baby but also have his legacy live on.

Sarah


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I would go for it... 6 months would be a perfect time to get another furbaby.. and you would be getting his brother or sister.. That is so great...


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Awww thats wonderful. You would have your time to grieve, but still have something to look forward too. Especially cause it will be nemos brother or sister. I think you should do it. :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

This is amazing - How things work out! Although, you will never stop loving Nemo, having his brother or sister would be a wonderful way to keep him close to you. 

I wish you luck. Please keep us updated.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

How wonderful...I know no other dog will ever take the place of Nemo, but I think you should do it, too!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I think that would be a great idea! 

Again, I'm so sorry for your Nemo


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i would do it !! when viper died....i searched for a new puppy instantly...;and had cosmo a week after his death.
the first couple of weeks i had it really hard...because you always compare and i just wanted viper back ...although this probably sounds harsh. but now cosmo has taken in viper's place in my heart and i'm over it .
so 6 months sounds like a better plan to me now....but then again my life seemed so empty....  , you have your other dogs.....
i think it's a great plan to get a brother or sister of nemo .....maybe even a lookalike .........

kisses nat


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I think it's a good solution. It gives you time to get over this a bit and it gives a part of Nemo back as well as time to not make constant comparisons since the new dog won't be Nemo. You have my complete sympathy for your awful loss.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I think that is perfect timing and a perfect idea!


----------



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow, that REALLY is good news. Your story brought tears to my eyes. I think that 6 months is a good time to greive and prepare yourself for a new pup... and with his brother/sister you could carry on his memory!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

that was nice of the breeder. i don't know how you feel about this but i think my german shorthair pointer's soul is in chiwi. i've had some eery things happen with her that makes me think wow who are you chiwi!? if she isn't tasha bird than tasha bird is right there with her teaching her and guiding her, like a guardian angel dog.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

luvmypuppet said:


> that was nice of the breeder. i don't know how you feel about this but i think my german shorthair pointer's soul is in chiwi. i've had some eery things happen with her that makes me think wow who are you chiwi!? if she isn't tasha bird than tasha bird is right there with her teaching her and guiding her, like a guardian angel dog.


That is so sweet! It gave me goosebumps - I LOVE how you think!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I think that's wonderful! Like you said...... new hope.  You'll have time to grieve little Nemo and have his brother or sister to look forward to.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

my little bro who is 15 spent all day at school trying to put on a brave face he broke down twice he loved little Nemo so much, he brought light to everyones life he was in. Anyway my bro realised Nemo's name backwards is OMEN which means sign from god, so Nemo was our little angel without us even realising it, he was here for such a short time but he has changed the lives of everyone who knew him including converting my parents who only have big dogs to chi's they just love them now and all because of one little pure happy soul who was here for such a short time then he had to show us his true identity find his wings and fly home to heaven where he is there looking after us all. little Nemo he may have been small but he accomplised big things in his short time here.

Sarah

I love you always my little boy and I hope your brother or sister will grow up to be half as amazing a little guy as you, I am honoured to have known you even if it was for such a short time and to have called you my best friend.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Awwww


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That sounds like a great plan. I know you are grieving for Nemo now, but having another puppy to love and spoil will help a lot. Again, my sympathies.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sarah, this is such a great idea! I feel enormously relieved, knowing that you're moving on with your life but staying tied to your Nemo at the same time. I think that is just perfect.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thats a brill idea


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

nikki said:


> Awww thats wonderful. You would have your time to grieve, but still have something to look forward too. Especially cause it will be nemos brother or sister. I think you should do it. :wink:


I agree!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I think it is a great plan. I got Auggie about 3 months after my first Baby died and it was amazing how he filled the void. I was afraid i would compare them but Auggie is such a joy You will be glad to have another even though it will not replace nemo :wave:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

I really hope everything works out and you get another chi. No dog will ever replace Nemo, but it is always great to have another little one to love and care for. I wish you all the best!


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

nemochi said:


> I spoke to Nemo's breeder earlier she was devarstated about what happened to my little boy but said she knew how much I loved him and how happy he was, She said she was breeding Nemo's mum and dad again in a few months and if I wanted I could have pick of the litter so I would have a full brother or sister to Nemo. I know it wont be my little boy but part of him would still be inside this other puppy. I'm still thinking about what to say to her. The pup wouldn't be available for about 6 months so I would be able to grieve for my baby but also have his legacy live on.
> 
> Sarah


I think it is a great ideal no one will ever replace your little Nemo but its good to grieve but it is also good to move on and care and love a new little girl/guy like you loved nemo and yes it would be alot of him in the new puppy. I hope everything works out for you...

Many blessings...


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Gosh, that sounds perfect! It sounds like you have a good breeder too! Your story brings tears to my eyes every time I think about it. I'm so sorry for your loss. But, I think that having a pup that is a brother or sister to Nemo would definitely help. I really do hope that you get him/her!


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

I think this is a great idea, getting another dog really helped my parents to get over our previous dog's death, so go for it and all the best wishes!

Richie's mom


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i think its a brill idea the pup will help you through it loads x


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree that getting little Nemo's brother or sister would be a wonderful way of keeping his legacy going. I cant bear to think what I would be like if anything happened to Poppy but I do know that I would get another baby chi again, as they are all little angels who need a loving home


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

My mum and sister went to see Nemo's breeder today and to give her some photos of him and a letter from me because I wasn't quite ready to go in person. They saw Nemo's mum and his brother Alfie (moon , yes like eastenders to all the english people lol) who was over twice the size of little Nemo as was his sister Bonita. She told them that the puppy was mine and I could choose which one. Nemo may not be with me physically but he will be in spirit, I said yes to having the other puppy but it wont be born for 6 months so I wont have him or her for at least 8 months which gives me time to accept the loss of my little boy. Also we found out Alfie has a similar accident with bumping his head but with him it was falling off the couch, but they managed to save Alfie at the vets because he was soo much bigger (3 pounds). I was so lucky to have him even the breeder said he was the prettiest little chi she had ever seen. I was thinking of getting a little girl tho this time if there is one available that way Nemo will always be my little man.


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

ANOTHER PUPPY IN SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT IDEA......I GOT MY FIRST PUPPY IN NOV 03 A MINI PIN....IT HAPPENED TO DIE 10 DAYS AFTER I GOT HIM.....THEY HAD SOLD ME A SICK PUPPY ...IT WAS THE WORST THING IN THE WORLD HAVING MY LITTLE GUY GO...I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL IT IS SO SAD AND HEART BREAKING.....NOBODY WILL EVER REPLACE LITTLE NEMO...BUT A NEW FRIEND IN THE FUTURE CAN HELP MAKE YOU SMILE AGAIN


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Man i cry every time i read this. 
I think getting a new pup, especially from the same parents as Nemo is a great idea. The timing will be good and you have the right attitude...nothing will replace Nemo, but it would be nice to have a part of him in the new chi.
Keep us updated!
Jessica


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I've had a few people who are involved in the dog world recommend I have bereavement councilling because of how I lost Nemo and to prevent prolongued bereavement and depression. Also due to the fact that I work with dogs it reopens old wounds on a daily basis when I see everyone else has their best friend and I lost mine. 

I was so close to him my mum is even finding it hard to believe I went into work everyday this week, I told I had to for the dogs I look after they need me. I'm really finding it hard especially at night I miss him snoring on my pillow next to me and I even cuddle the pillow he died on every night and put his dog tag on a chain and wear it around my neck so I feel he's still with me. I'm so upset I just come home from work and go and cry myself to sleep, my family says I'm going through something similar to someone when they lose a baby because I was never apart from him for a minute and I tried my hardest to protect him. I loved him so much.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh gosh. I'm so sorry you are going through this. I feel so bad I don't really know what to say. I know nothing I say can heal your broken heart. But I hope you feel better soon. And know that nemo is still with you, sleeping on your pillow, even if you cant see him. :angel10:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I put a rainbow bridge on Nemo's picture page if everyone could leave a message I would really appreachiate it  [url]http://www.geocities.com/anime_angel1982ukuk/index.htm [/url]

Thank you

Sarah


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

The link isnt working...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

geocities has a traffic problem keep trying, too many people are on his site


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, I posted a message. I messed up on the topic name. It was supposed to say "so sorry abouy your baby boy nemo" but i put you by accident.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd be honored to leave a message for your baby, once the site is working.

I think bereavement counseling is a great idea and you could really benefit from it. I don't find it odd that you went to work every day. Sometimes sticking to your normal routine during a tragedy makes you feel more in control and less like you're about to fall apart from the grief.

I know you miss your baby boy even more than you're able to express. And don't worry, he knows it too.


----------

